# got a few things done...



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

Got all the Plasti Dip done. The front grill, side door trim and even the pipe to the exhaust.(you could see some of it...so i blacked them out. I might even dip the tips)





















Plasti Dip Red to the trim pices inside.









Ported the intake and zzp Intercooler should be here tomorrow









Got the tail lighs smoked and Intalled LED's in the brake lights. Next going to put LED's in the rest of the lights.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

How much heat can the plasti dip handle?


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

giantsnation said:


> How much heat can the plasti dip handle?


radiant heat 312*


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

What shade of red is the plastidip? Like is it a bright red/candy, or is it have a dark note to it, like a deep red, instead of a pop red [candy]? I'm just trying to see if it will match my vinyl trim or not.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Looking good! That trim inside looks like it will wake you right up. I have the same look debadged and all. Never looked back

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

That looks good. I'm not sure how the turbo heat shield is going to hold up. That shield can get really hot..


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Did you get the ported intake from Vermont Tuning.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

OnlyTaurus said:


> That looks good. I'm not sure how the turbo heat shield is going to hold up. That shield can get really hot..


How much better will powder coating hold up?


----------



## Jfisher (Apr 21, 2013)

I like the front grill and window trim.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

OK...try and answer every one.

smurfenstein...i think they are close. its kind of a orange red but i have seen the vinyl and they look close 

iKermit...yes clean is the look i am after. never looking back

Onlytaurus...i used engine enamel good to 3000* under the hood.

H3llon3arth...no i did it my self...very eask and saved $400 or what ever it cost.

diesel dan...i am not sure. i would think that it would crack cause of how much the heat sheild changes temp.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Do you plan to plasti dip the fog light inserts? No chrome should be NO chrome


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

yes i am working on that as well and the exhaust tips


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

Got a few more things done

Oil Catch can installed








got the strip done on the right side...now they match















ZZP intercooler on and done


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

So you wake up one morning and say "ima do everything" lol

Nice job man. Those strips look sharp. Didnt think id like em this much.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

iKermit said:


> So you wake up one morning and say "ima do everything" lol
> 
> Nice job man. Those strips look sharp. Didnt think id like em this much.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App




thanks man


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow that red plasti dip on the interior looks amazing! Like iKermit said it really pops out at you! Love it!


----------

